# flushing with terriers



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

flushing with terriers , enjoy


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

That is not what I expected to come out of the hole. Thanks for sharing


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

lol! thats hilarious!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

not many replies to this. ha ha ha haaaaaaaar ! that was my reply.


----------



## Hagencopen (Mar 4, 2011)

The Wild naked dude, a very rare species indeed !


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

hahaha indeed.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

_
You're Awesome!!!!!!_


----------

